# acid and xanax combo



## radrolley (Sep 29, 2015)

anyone ever take something like xanax with acid to reduce the negative side effects? what did you think? when i take psychedelics i get that anxious and paranoid feeling when it first kicks in. once im all fucked up and hallucinating i feel great though. i just dont like the initial feeling. i know it's just all in my head and most people would think im fine but i always get that paranoid feeling like something bad is going to happen. anyone ever take a benzo to help take the edge off? im talking like a smaller dose .5 - 1 mg. it usually doesnt put me to sleep unless i take a higher dose. anyone ever have negative effects when combining these drugs? im no toxicologist but im almost positive they are safe to take together. i've heard of ppl getting it at the ER when they have bad trips. i know for a fact they give it to people that freak out from smoking weed as crazy as that sounds. i would never go to the ER for a bad trip and never have as i know it is all illusion. been a while since i dropped acid. would rather start it off good.


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

I believe xanax does reduce the effect of acid. Not 100% check shoomery. But a few ppl i knew have taken it and it helped them through a shitty trip.

Never need to tone it down so i dont have personal experience lol


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep Xanax and Valium and in extreme cases thorazine can be given if someone is having a bad trip but I consider this a last resort if I can't talk them down myself LSD can be a miracle drug for some but for people like me who have a pre-existing mental illness you have to be careful and always make sure you have a sober sitter!!!


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 29, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Yep Xanax and Valium and in extreme cases thorazine can be given if someone is having a bad trip but I consider this a last resort if I can't talk them down myself LSD can be a miracle drug for some but for people like me who have a pre-existing mental illness you have to be careful and always make sure you have a sober sitter!!!


Good to see another AZ greenthumb here


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd imagine for an acid trip they'd give you zanax but if your trip led to psychosis then they would give you the powerful antipsychotic diazapam. I took about 30 gs of mushrooms over a week and ended up going into a psychotic episode and was up for 6 days tripping balls, I was finally arrested and admitted to hospital where I was given 1 5mg diazapam knocked me out for 2 days and when I woke up with continued dosages twice daily after 4 or 5 days i was fully in control of my mind again.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 29, 2015)

thanks. i've done acid a few times before. it has just been a long time. i've had bad trips on other shit and yeah it sucks. i prefer not to have a trip sitter and rather be left alone on a bad trip. i know not to do anything dangerous and would never go to the ER. it always goes away after a while. as far as benzos i take them once in a while and have a tolerance. most ppl i know would be sleeping after just an mg. i know all about the pre existing medical condition talk when taking acid. i've taken psychedelics for years both on and off other meds but never anything strong like a benzo. just ssri type shit. just wondering if it could make the trip better. hallucinate with no anxiety. i love the visual part. just don't like how it makes my mind race when it first starts kicking in. something shorter acting like xanax might be all i need to enhance a trip. the ways in the past i delt with bad trips is just deal with it, find something to keep occupied, let the time pass. the only negative effect i really get from benzos is memory loss. thanks for the info though.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 29, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I'd imagine for an acid trip they'd give you zanax but if your trip led to psychosis then they would give you the powerful antipsychotic diazapam. I took about 30 gs of mushrooms over a week and ended up going into a psychotic episode and was up for 6 days tripping balls, I was finally arrested and admitted to hospital where I was given 1 5mg diazapam knocked me out for 2 days and when I woke up with continued dosages twice daily after 4 or 5 days i was fully in control of my mind again.


actually diazepam is valium. it's a benzo not an anti psychotic. 5 mgs of it is also not a very high dose. it's one of the weaker benzodiazepines. the thing with valium is it lasts a long time. when i was in high school it went around a lot. i remember it just made me sleepy for like an entire day. i like shorter acting stuff like xanax. don't care for klonopin either.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

radrolley said:


> actually diazepam is valium. it's a benzo not an anti psychotic. 5 mgs of it is also not a very high dose. it's one of the weaker benzodiazepines. the thing with valium is it lasts a long time. when i was in high school it went around a lot. i remember it just made me sleepy for like an entire day. i like shorter acting stuff like xanax. don't care for klonopin either.


Yes it is a muscle relaxant but it is also proven as a powerful antipsychotic, my doctor specifically said we gave you a powerful antipsychotic diazapam 5mg I'm pretty sure. They kept me on it for 2 months but it was fucking me up so I came off it.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 29, 2015)

radrolley said:


> actually diazepam is valium. it's a benzo not an anti psychotic. 5 mgs of it is also not a very high dose. it's one of the weaker benzodiazepines. the thing with valium is it lasts a long time. when i was in high school it went around a lot. i remember it just made me sleepy for like an entire day. i like shorter acting stuff like xanax. don't care for klonopin either.


I know Valium is what I take to sleep at night before bed 5mg isn't nothing ........every bodies different though so who knows I keep it green only now it's the best policy to keep me outta trouble Peace


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 30, 2015)

I would NOT RECOMMEND taking Xanax and LSD. not even in the same month of each other. I speak from expeirence here. serotonin shock syndrome is real as fuck and will fuck up your day really quick!. brain zaps will be the first sign as you are about to falll asleep. and if continued use(lsd and xanax together, or high doses of xanax alone) can and most likekly will cause grand mal siezures. both drugs are limitited the reuptake of serotonin. both drugs are extremly powerful. 
If you need a benzo just to get through a lsd trip than you shouldnt be taking it in the first pllace. thats just my opinion. and who knows if its really lsd and not some killer nbomes or who knows.
Lsd is the ultimate pure blissful loving high. if you feel anything other than Joy, love and a normal amount of nervousness just pass it up. Or change you set and setting. go out into the woods, be alone, mediatate and ask for spiritual protection from whomever you might pray to. save the xanax for walmart. and be carefull. And just so you know i use to eat tons of acid and be like fuck i got pass out, than swallow a handfull of blues. Ended up have a very bad siezure in state park. I ws out for 45 minutes, with park rangers and ambulances. which i refuses transport because i was still on a 5 or 6 hits of white on white. couldnt imagine spending the night ( which was my birthday) locked in the padded room and the country hospital in BFE. 

well rant over just to want to see anyone hurt fucking with this combo. look up Serotonin Shock Syndrome.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 30, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes it is a muscle relaxant but it is also proven as a powerful antipsychotic, my doctor specifically said we gave you a powerful antipsychotic diazapam 5mg I'm pretty sure. They kept me on it for 2 months but it was fucking me up so I came off it.


it is classified as a benzo and has muscle relaxing properties among others. it may be used as an anti psychotic but is not really considered an anti psychotic. that is more like thorizine or lithium. benzos effects your gaba receptors. anti psychotics are dopamine antagonists. 5 mgs of valium is more like a medium dose. normally if you take it or any benzo everyday you get tolerance fast. i've done shorter acting onces everyday and they wouldnt make me feel fucked up anymore but i the anti anxiety effects still worked great. also sleeping was very easy every night.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 30, 2015)

only took Xanex once with LSD… I dropped around 4pm… at 2am my buddy gave me 1 or 2 Xanex… I waited and waited but didn't get to sleep til around 6pm the next day… I'm sure it helps to not eat like 4 gel caps


----------



## radrolley (Sep 30, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I would NOT RECOMMEND taking Xanax and LSD. not even in the same month of each other. I speak from expeirence here. serotonin shock syndrome is real as fuck and will fuck up your day really quick!. brain zaps will be the first sign as you are about to falll asleep. and if continued use(lsd and xanax together, or high doses of xanax alone) can and most likekly will cause grand mal siezures. both drugs are limitited the reuptake of serotonin. both drugs are extremly powerful.
> If you need a benzo just to get through a lsd trip than you shouldnt be taking it in the first pllace. thats just my opinion. and who knows if its really lsd and not some killer nbomes or who knows.
> Lsd is the ultimate pure blissful loving high. if you feel anything other than Joy, love and a normal amount of nervousness just pass it up. Or change you set and setting. go out into the woods, be alone, mediatate and ask for spiritual protection from whomever you might pray to. save the xanax for walmart. and be carefull. And just so you know i use to eat tons of acid and be like fuck i got pass out, than swallow a handfull of blues. Ended up have a very bad siezure in state park. I ws out for 45 minutes, with park rangers and ambulances. which i refuses transport because i was still on a 5 or 6 hits of white on white. couldnt imagine spending the night ( which was my birthday) locked in the padded room and the country hospital in BFE.
> 
> well rant over just to want to see anyone hurt fucking with this combo. look up Serotonin Shock Syndrome.


never heard of anyone getting serotonin syndrome from xanax. 1mg isnt all that strong for me unless i dont take it for a long time. if it did cause serotonin syndrome i highly doubt ERs would be giving benzos to patients that are all fucked up like they often do. it's not needed for me, more like wanted to maybe reduce any possible paraboloia. i've done acid before and never had a bad trip. i've actually read a lot about serotonin syndrome. i've talked to drs about it and it concern isnt as big as a lot of people think. reading a lot of medical stuff like that on the net can often just stress people out even more that worry about it in the first place. now swallow a bottle of certain anti depressant pills like someone suicidal, then i would worry. also mixing benzos with alcohol or narcotics, very dangerous. you wont often see an autospy where the cause of death was benzos. it is almost always from mixing with narcotics or alcohol. thanks though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

weed and acid is my favorite, haven't done a lot of combo's though with psychedelics


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes it is a muscle relaxant but it is also proven as a powerful antipsychotic, my doctor specifically said we gave you a powerful antipsychotic diazapam 5mg I'm pretty sure. They kept me on it for 2 months but it was fucking me up so I came off it.



Your doctor misled you. There are no permanent antipsychotic properties in diazapam. What properties it does have are rapidly diminished. There are far more powerful drugs. Thorazine for one.


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I would NOT RECOMMEND taking Xanax and LSD. not even in the same month of each other. I speak from expeirence here. serotonin shock syndrome is real as fuck and will fuck up your day really quick!. brain zaps will be the first sign as you are about to falll asleep. and if continued use(lsd and xanax together, or high doses of xanax alone) can and most likekly will cause grand mal siezures. both drugs are limitited the reuptake of serotonin. both drugs are extremly powerful.
> If you need a benzo just to get through a lsd trip than you shouldnt be taking it in the first pllace. thats just my opinion. and who knows if its really lsd and not some killer nbomes or who knows.
> Lsd is the ultimate pure blissful loving high. if you feel anything other than Joy, love and a normal amount of nervousness just pass it up. Or change you set and setting. go out into the woods, be alone, mediatate and ask for spiritual protection from whomever you might pray to. save the xanax for walmart. and be carefull. And just so you know i use to eat tons of acid and be like fuck i got pass out, than swallow a handfull of blues. Ended up have a very bad siezure in state park. I ws out for 45 minutes, with park rangers and ambulances. which i refuses transport because i was still on a 5 or 6 hits of white on white. couldnt imagine spending the night ( which was my birthday) locked in the padded room and the country hospital in BFE.
> 
> well rant over just to want to see anyone hurt fucking with this combo. look up Serotonin Shock Syndrome.



Valium is not an ssri.


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2015)

Dulling the edge of acid with benzos is a two way deal. Sure, you don't get jitters or anxiety but you don't get the giddy euphoria, the slight hysteria, the roller coaster of emotions that make lsd what it is. 

Taking such things is best reserved for a confirmed bad experience and not a preventative.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

i find the mad euphoria when it first starts kicking is the best part, i remember i seen some crows and imagined them playing out human roles in life like humans my first acid trip lol, couldn't stop grinning too
,


----------



## JDGreen (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> weed and acid is my favorite, haven't done a lot of combo's though with psychedelics


Two blotters and just under and eigth of shrooms or so. And its pretty raw.... gotta love it....but u need the weed for a smoother landing.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

JDGreen said:


> Two blotters and just under and eigth of shrooms or so. And its pretty raw.... gotta love it....but u need the weed for a smoother landing.


haha yeah i smoked lots of very good indica last time and it was amazing, it was like it was meant to be combined, a few beer went nicely with it too


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

i know i may get hit cause this is the hallucinatory sub forum and yall think drugs are fantastic miracles

but if you have to take an benzodiazepine with lsd, you probably shouldnt be doing LSD lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> i know i may get hit cause this is the hallucinatory sub forum and yall think drugs are fantastic miracles
> 
> but if you have to take an benzodiazepine with lsd, you probably shouldnt be doing LSD lol


glad to see u have experience with psychedelics 

i know dmt is a miracle and i haven't even tried it


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> glad to see u have experience with psychedelics


i used to be an avid drug user actually


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> i used to be an avid drug user actually


i know, but did not know which kind in particular


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> i know i may get hit cause this is the hallucinatory sub forum and yall think drugs are fantastic miracles
> 
> but if you have to take an benzodiazepine with lsd, you probably shouldnt be doing LSD lol


yes yes yes!!! and btw i do think LSD is a fantastic miracle. benzos not so much


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

observing the world around you on LSD is absolutely amazing


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2015)

I use a bar as landing gear.. When I'm done tripping it helps me slip into reality/sleep


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I use a bar as landing gear.. When I'm done tripping it helps me slip into reality/sleep


as your doctor i would recommend you switch to indica which is a healthy alternative lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 30, 2015)

canndo said:


> Your doctor misled you. There are no permanent antipsychotic properties in diazapam. What properties it does have are rapidly diminished. There are far more powerful drugs. Thorazine for one.


Ever tried CBD during a bad trip or know anyone who has? I wonder about it as it also appears to have powerful antipsychotic properties.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> observing the world around you on LSD is absolutely amazing


the real treasure is to mediate and travers the vast space of CEVs. dont know what they are, or wherethey come from. But the most profound moments on lsd are deep in mediation, eyes shut, and soundblocking headphones. Does anyone else get all lost in there when tripping. Ill find myself wonder off by myslef more often than not to just be see whats happpening behind my eyes. although i ate 4 hits during the blood moon and got to trip out on the beach and dunes this past weekend, and nature WAS something else, phew. just wtacing the whole elciples and the streams of light puring out of the moon, and the Blood oragne OMG. 



Mr. Bongwater said:


> as your doctor i would recommend you switch to indica which is a healthy alternative lol


I agree. And i use to do the same thing so i know the convience of eating some zannies and nodding out. but planning, and good weed is better. And really clean L will help. I fall asleep tripping all the time with clean stuff. shouldnt have any speedy effect whatsoever.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 30, 2015)

Whatever you do, DONT do a tab of primo acid and Rail a couple points of meth.
Don't take that trip!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 30, 2015)

A couple points of meth? Damn Just that alone would wreck most peoples week.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> as your doctor i would recommend you switch to indica which is a healthy alternative lol


As your attorney I advise you to drive at top speed and it'll be a Goddamn miracle if we get there before you turn into some kind of wild animal.

But as your doctor I would recommend using both at the same time. Remember it's excess in moderation we are trying to achieve here.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 30, 2015)

A quarter of shrooms and a cool bar is a good time.
Mind you, moshing to nirvana at a semi quasi hipster rock bar (ya know mostly lame semi hard rock) is only a good idea if you're not there with a woman or she's open to a table full of strange women.

Either way, scratch that, now that I think about it none of what I said is a good idea, even though it's probably gonna be a blast.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> A couple points of meth? Damn Just that alone would wreck most peoples week.



Slow tab. But shh I've never been down that road when I was young.


----------



## DMTER (Sep 30, 2015)

Why...go in it for the trip man...no need to take something before hand to dull it...just drink some beers if you want to get messed up...

Keep a xanax on hand incase it goes bad if thats your thing but don't take it before hand...if you have problems with the come up just take some molly and about an hour after the molly take some lsd and it should ease you into the experience...

Hope it helps man


----------



## radrolley (Sep 30, 2015)

canndo said:


> Dulling the edge of acid with benzos is a two way deal. Sure, you don't get jitters or anxiety but you don't get the giddy euphoria, the slight hysteria, the roller coaster of emotions that make lsd what it is.
> 
> Taking such things is best reserved for a confirmed bad experience and not a preventative.


exactly what i was looking for thanks. that is sort of what i would have expected but was just curious if anyone has ever done it to verify. i might do both once at some time anyway just to see how it is. i know it can be unpredictable but i never had a bad time on acid before. only moments of being nervous or anxious. always went away though once the trip sunk in.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 30, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> yes yes yes!!! and btw i do think LSD is a fantastic miracle. benzos not so much


benzos are great drugs if used properly. it's people that make them look bad that don't have self control. i know a couple people that have taken them almost everyday for years and you would never even think they were on anything. cold turkey withdrawals are fucking hell though. anyone with self control can usually quit them without much trouble if you go off slow like a dr says. i've been dependent on them on and off. no one really needs to take them. they don't need to smoke weed or take acid either. almost all meds are not really needed. they are there to enhance our lives. addicts have ruined it for the responsible users.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Ever tried CBD during a bad trip or know anyone who has? I wonder about it as it also appears to have powerful antipsychotic properties.


interesting point. i have some 10% cbd weed from a while back. doesn't really seem to do anything for me though. gets me high from the thc but obviously much weaker. i think even thc alone can be a good antipsychotic. once i get high enough i don't feel like doing shit except eat, watch tv, play video games. anti psychotic pills though usually put people out a lot more than weed. never tried the shit but i know a few crazy people that have taken it. to me they don't even seem functional at times.


----------



## canndo (Oct 1, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> yes yes yes!!! and btw i do think LSD is a fantastic miracle. benzos not so much


Experiencing the world early in the morning after a good night sleep on 10 mg of Valium is a miracle as well.

The world gleams. Vibrates, sparkles while you serinely look on.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Oct 1, 2015)

canndo said:


> Experiencing the world early in the morning after a good night sleep on 10 mg of Valium is a miracle as well.
> 
> The world gleams. Vibrates, sparkles while you serinely look on.


this is true. I guess im a lucky because i sleep likea professional. usually out before my head hits the pillow. lol But i do remember days in the past where anxiety would keep me up to all hours of the night, would have to be up at 530 and stress more because i know i was guna be a zombie the next day, or ssleep past my alarm and get fired or some shit. every substance has is place and purpose i supose.


----------



## canndo (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, there is that, but I meant taking the pill after you wake up.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Oct 1, 2015)

canndo said:


> Well, there is that, but I meant taking the pill after you wake up.


my only time i tried valium was before a steroid injection between vertabrae. ugh. I kept telling the doc that i didnt have enough, nobody listened and went ahead and stuck the huge needle deep in my spine. dont remember even catching a buzz lol. 10 mg was what they gave me. which i read somewhere was close to 1 mg xannax or 2 mg clonnies. not near enough for that morning


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 3, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I would NOT RECOMMEND taking Xanax and LSD. not even in the same month of each other. I speak from expeirence here. serotonin shock syndrome is real as fuck and will fuck up your day really quick!. brain zaps will be the first sign as you are about to falll asleep. and if continued use(lsd and xanax together, or high doses of xanax alone) can and most likekly will cause grand mal siezures. both drugs are limitited the reuptake of serotonin. both drugs are extremly powerful.
> If you need a benzo just to get through a lsd trip than you shouldnt be taking it in the first pllace. thats just my opinion. and who knows if its really lsd and not some killer nbomes or who knows.
> Lsd is the ultimate pure blissful loving high. if you feel anything other than Joy, love and a normal amount of nervousness just pass it up. Or change you set and setting. go out into the woods, be alone, mediatate and ask for spiritual protection from whomever you might pray to. save the xanax for walmart. and be carefull. And just so you know i use to eat tons of acid and be like fuck i got pass out, than swallow a handfull of blues. Ended up have a very bad siezure in state park. I ws out for 45 minutes, with park rangers and ambulances. which i refuses transport because i was still on a 5 or 6 hits of white on white. couldnt imagine spending the night ( which was my birthday) locked in the padded room and the country hospital in BFE.
> 
> well rant over just to want to see anyone hurt fucking with this combo. look up Serotonin Shock Syndrome.


I used to get chronic brain zaps. Intense stuff. Feels like you are getting struck my lightning. You can hear it as well.

As for xanax and lsd combination.. Lovely. I do it all the time. Haven't had a brain zap in awhile. Just finished my lsd yesterday though and have been putting an effort into not taking Benzos at all recently due to personal issues with it entirely separate from lsd. 
Lsd is incredibly anxiogenic for me sometimes. One of the things that completely keeps it at bay is xanax or valium... Etizolam.. Never really cared for klonopon either.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Oct 3, 2015)

high|hgih said:


> I used to get chronic brain zaps. Intense stuff. Feels like you are getting struck my lightning. You can hear it as well.
> 
> As for xanax and lsd combination.. Lovely. I do it all the time. Haven't had a brain zap in awhile. Just finished my lsd yesterday though and have been putting an effort into not taking Benzos at all recently due to personal issues with it entirely separate from lsd.
> Lsd is incredibly anxiogenic for me sometimes. One of the things that completely keeps it at bay is xanax or valium... Etizolam.. Never really cared for klonopon either.


Yeah its scary stuff. Some would last 15 seconds. Paralysed yet awake while getting a zap begind eyes. And yes its auditory and almost feels kike a cell phine vibrator going off. I could feel them coning on to. Like a freighg train way off in the distance than building up to the shock. Fuxk gives me chills thibking about it again. And when i quiy pharms in general they stoped.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 3, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Yeah its scary stuff. Some would last 15 seconds. Paralysed yet awake while getting a zap begind eyes. And yes its auditory and almost feels kike a cell phine vibrator going off. I could feel them coning on to. Like a freighg train way off in the distance than building up to the shock. Fuxk gives me chills thibking about it again. And when i quiy pharms in general they stoped.


They definitely contribute. I had a problem with pharms because my girlfriend would come home with big amounts of dilaudid, morphine, xanax, valium, klonopin, oxycodone, hydro, aderall.. You name it. Not to mention my permanent stash of eti-, clonazolam, flubromazolam.. Anyway we both decided to quit about a month ago but had to ween off appropriately. I actually ended up having a seizure in the middle of a grocery store.. Then they prescribed me klonopin.. Lol ridiculous.. It has been far better since then. Never really faded ever, my mind isn't blurry anymore.. Self medication for anxiety isn't as pondered.. A long time ago I realized that even though i thought I was acting weird on lsd, I wasn't because I'd take it 'secretly' and go do my day.. Every once in awhile I'd fuck up and rant about everything and nothing at the same time or whatever so people would call me out. But I basically did that to purposefully make myself feel anxiety and know exactly which situations I was anxious in. 
It worked. But I haven't done that in a few years haha, lsd can kinda ruin my day sometimes. Don't feel like making everything balls to the wall intense as much as I used to.
Also pretty convinced ayahuasca has basically cured any mental issues that I had. 

I've never had a brain zap last for more than a couple seconds. That would suck very bad. At least someone else understands them. I remember the doctor looking at me like I had two heads when I tried explaining it.

I used to get them so often.. Pretty much nightly. I narrowed that down to constant dissociative use. And ever since then I haven't had much problems with them.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Oct 3, 2015)

high|hgih said:


> They definitely contribute. I had a problem with pharms because my girlfriend would come home with big amounts of dilaudid, morphine, xanax, valium, klonopin, oxycodone, hydro, aderall.. You name it. Not to mention my permanent stash of eti-, clonazolam, flubromazolam.. Anyway we both decided to quit about a month ago but had to ween off appropriately. I actually ended up having a seizure in the middle of a grocery store.. Then they prescribed me klonopin.. Lol ridiculous.. It has been far better since then. Never really faded ever, my mind isn't blurry anymore.. Self medication for anxiety isn't as pondered.. A long time ago I realized that even though i thought I was acting weird on lsd, I wasn't because I'd take it 'secretly' and go do my day.. Every once in awhile I'd fuck up and rant about everything and nothing at the same time or whatever so people would call me out. But I basically did that to purposefully make myself feel anxiety and know exactly which situations I was anxious in.
> It worked. But I haven't done that in a few years haha, lsd can kinda ruin my day sometimes. Don't feel like making everything balls to the wall intense as much as I used to.
> Also pretty convinced ayahuasca has basically cured any mental issues that I had.
> 
> ...


well good luck on the path away from pharms. Shit, i had a siezure while on a ten strip. but had quit xannax and norco cold turkey a few days before. I was at a state campground and woke up with two DNR officers and an EMS standing over me looking all shocked. thanks god my girlfriend told everyone i was wasted. it was dark so dont think anyone got a look at the saucers of eyeballs i was looking through. jeez. Been a year now and have no zaps, take lsd as much as possible! although never had the balls to just go about my day, lol. Ive dosed at parties and not told anyone but not just out and about during my day. thats hardcore!
And man, i have been wanting to try ayahuasca for a while now. or just DMT if i could figure out how to extract it myself.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 4, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> well good luck on the path away from pharms. Shit, i had a siezure while on a ten strip. but had quit xannax and norco cold turkey a few days before. I was at a state campground and woke up with two DNR officers and an EMS standing over me looking all shocked. thanks god my girlfriend told everyone i was wasted. it was dark so dont think anyone got a look at the saucers of eyeballs i was looking through. jeez. Been a year now and have no zaps, take lsd as much as possible! although never had the balls to just go about my day, lol. Ive dosed at parties and not told anyone but not just out and about during my day. thats hardcore!
> And man, i have been wanting to try ayahuasca for a while now. or just DMT if i could figure out how to extract it myself.


Thanks man  it's been a rough ride but it's getting sooooooo much better haha
Benzos will do that to ya! Poor guy a seizure on acid would suck. I had quit cold turkey 4 days prior because of cops taking my entire stash of pills. Have a pending felony for that Shit.. Between that, a near fatal accident in june, and then a seizure I'm just done.
Not that hardcore. I've been stuck at work a couple of times but that was either an accident or for shits and giggles. Mostly just not telling my group of friends. Then almost always ending up in public places at some point.

I make ayahuasca myself.
1) 150g acacia confusa and 35g Syrian rue added into a pot with lemon juice and a liter of water.
2) simmer with few bubbles for 45 minutes.
3) strain into another pot.
4) add another liter of water and re-simmer plants again for 45 minutes.
5) strain into other pot and repeat once more for a total of 3 strains.
6) simmer strained material and discard plant material. Until it fits into a 750mL wine bottle.

= life changed forever

Id rather do ayahuasca than smoke dmt. My honest preference. Smoking it isn't long enough and not as.. Life changing lol
Don't take that recipe lightly. Took me a lot of trial and error to come up with that.
3-5 regular size shots will cause a religious experience that you'll never forget. And if you respect it enough, the spirits will play with you


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Oct 4, 2015)

high|hgih said:


> Thanks man  it's been a rough ride but it's getting sooooooo much better haha
> Benzos will do that to ya! Poor guy a seizure on acid would suck. I had quit cold turkey 4 days prior because of cops taking my entire stash of pills. Have a pending felony for that Shit.. Between that, a near fatal accident in june, and then a seizure I'm just done.
> Not that hardcore. I've been stuck at work a couple of times but that was either an accident or for shits and giggles. Mostly just not telling my group of friends. Then almost always ending up in public places at some point.
> 
> ...


Are you in the us? Maybe you could pm a good site to order from? Thanks friend!


----------

